# Anyone successfully breed Scincopus fasciatus, the Peters banded skink, yet?



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

I was just curious if anyone was still working with these guys. Last I heard was a few years ago and there was no babies at all, let alone mating behaviour. I'm hoping for some tips if anyone has finally been successful. 

Thanks!


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Is there anyone out there who would be interested in my research and progress while I try to find out and compile more info?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

a few arrive somehow from time to time but I haven't heard of anyone that has cracked breeding them yet,

All data is good data! the thing to do is record observations and share them.

when you have enough you can publish the findings in a good mag. Then everyone can use, add and adjust the care until they are commonly bred,

I wish you well! they are fantastic animals with such little known about them


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

From what I have been able to glean they're not from arid/semi-arid or sandy environments at all and this is where most people go wrong. 

Most/many try to keep them like sandfish. Hot, dry and sandy. If you look at their feet they are not remotely adapted for swimming in sand. But they do have shiny scales typical of a burrowing species.

According to an African exporter, they are often caught in agricultural environments including fields with crops like sweet potato. They live in colonies and may fare better in groups. So, a group of 6 or 7 in a large viv with a deep loamy, moist but not wet/well drained soil seems the best bet. Very different to what most/many people are trying...

Mark.


----------



## geckers (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Mark, that's really interesting! It also supports my line of thinking. Seems like they need more humidity or at least moisture than the sandfish does. If they're found in colonies in the crops, that implies water to at least some degree. I'm off to research how to grow sweet potato!

Thanks again!
-Ashley


----------



## AmyandRoz (Jul 14, 2020)

Does anyone have any more info on the husbandry and breeding of these beauties. I have 2 males and 2 females and want to try to breed them x


----------



## Petersbandedskinkbreeder (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ve bred them … check our our babies

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQE3ysRg5AU/


----------

